# Nice work Bill



## Bruno_x (Oct 13, 2004)

Today,  on the  "Excel Questions"- forum we will reach  5.000 pages with 10.000 treads.  
That are 10.000 treads with questions, and almost 10.000 answers !

I would say that MrExcel.com is an EXCELlent website.


----------



## MrExcel (Oct 13, 2004)

Congratulations to everyone here for hitting this milestone.

A great story....a LONG time ago - back in the days of the old board - I was just getting started and painted myself into a corner with a client project. I was totally perplexed. I went to the MrExcel board - and posted the question - ANONYMOUSLY.  I went to lunch. A few hours later, this fellow named Ivan from NEW ZEALAND of all places posted the answer.

That is the day that I realized we had something special here. 

The community is just awesome - all of you from around the globe helping people. 

Bill


----------



## fairwinds (Oct 13, 2004)

Bruno said:
			
		

> Today,  on the  "Excel Questions"- forum we will reach  5.000 pages with 10.000 treads.



It's even better, it's actually 100 000 threads.


----------



## just_jon (Oct 13, 2004)

this fellow named Ivan from NEW ZEALAND of all places 

... never heard of him.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 13, 2004)

Very nice of you to post that Bruno.  Nice to see.  Amazing!


----------



## Bruno_x (Oct 14, 2004)

fairwinds said:
			
		

> It's even better, it's actually 100 000 threads.


Murphy must be around here somewhere...  

Someone out there who wants him ?


----------



## RichardS (Oct 14, 2004)

just_jon said:
			
		

> this fellow named Ivan from NEW ZEALAND of all places
> 
> ... never heard of him.



That *is* evil.

Type Ivan F Moala in Google, press I'm Feelin' Lucky, and guess what you get?


----------



## PaddyD (Oct 14, 2004)

"...NEW ZEALAND of all places"

One of the best places, actually 

Congrats all round...


----------

